# New Belt



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just put a new belt on my BF750. I was wanting to know if i need to break it in and how to if so?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I never have just rode it like I stole it lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol. Ok that's what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i have never broken a belt in just put on and go no probs so far


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its probably all in how you ride. I usually give my new ones about 5 miles or so of low range running up and down so the belt surface and the clutch shieves run together a while before I do any full-power Hi-range hill climbs. Just habit. I change mine at about every 1000-1200 miles but I could go longer.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet! I wasn't wrong lol.. That big brute ready to tow the arctic cat uphill 5 miles again!?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Brutes can carry kitty kats all day every day


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha no doubt rustys brute drug mine through a creek, through some mud and up a hill that just kept going. It got so bad at a couple places I had to get off and push just to keep the momentum going. I don't wanna ever have to get a dead bike up another trail like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

